# It's a Dick Musky Lure



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Have you tried a It's a Dick Musky lures? I saw some on Ebay and they look pretty nice . He's from Powell Ohio so I thought maybe someone has seen or tried one of his baits.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have a couple I caught a fish on one lure they run good and are resonabley priced


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

floater99 said:


> I have a couple I caught a fish on one lure they run good and are resonabley priced


The price is attractive and some look similar to Cranes.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a few I bought from the Ohio Muskie show a few years back. Not much action in my opinion.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

GETthe NET!! said:


> I have a few I bought from the Ohio Muskie show a few years back. Not much action in my opinion.


I just got them in the mail. If it stops raining I'll test there action in some local water.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

If you like them I'd sell mine to you


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I will sell you my green frog dick


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Earthworms said:


> I will sell you my green frog dick


Good lord! That just doesn't sound right!


----------

